

The Failure to Account For Progress - MikeCapone
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/09/the-failure-to-account-for-progress.php

======
maarek
I think this misses the point of the original article. While the overall point
of ignoring progress may be valid, Mankiw is aware of the ability of markets
to reduce costs. He is asking about how to allocate scarce resources. If there
is a method for immortality which costs more than the average production of
the population, there is no way to give it to everyone. Who gets it? It is a
thought experiment, not a prediction for advanced cultures.

~~~
MikeCapone
I think he was annoyed because this excuse is often used against developed
longevity science ("but only the rich will get access to it!").

Maybe that's not what the original article meant (I don't know), but the point
still stands in general.

